# Single Egg Stuck in Saddle



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

I probably would have never noticed this but I was playing with my new macro extension tubes and I noticed something weird. It seems one of my yellow neos has an egg stuck in the saddle. She just dropped a couple days ago so I doubt it is a new saddle forming already. Have you guys seen this happen before?


----------



## ami (Sep 4, 2013)

Weird. Not something I've seen with my shrimp, but I agree it could be the start of a new saddle. Congrats on the berried yellow!


----------

